# Tattoo appt. booked in!!



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

I finally have my tattoo appointment booked in!

Monday at 1pm, have me in your thoughts please, it is my first one!! 

Any tips? Or hints on how it feels?! It is going to be on the back of my shoulder, and will be this design with a few minor changes.

The cherry blossom will be in the same swirl, but without the branch, so it looks like it is being taken in the wind. In the bunnies eyeline, there will be two stars, to symbolise Starlight and Autumn.

I liked the design as the swirl of cherry blossom will follow the line of my shoulder, and the bunny will also be "technically" looking over my shoulder, like it is keeping watch over me.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

wow that's lovely 
my advice is to follow your tattooist's advice & be careful not to pick it in your sleep, which is what I did! It stings a bit when it first starts but I found having it done very therapeutic & was actually sad when it was over


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

its a lovely design!! i have a huge back tattoo its took over 4 hours to do and i feel asleep during both sessions cause like simplysardonic said its stings at first but then it became therapeutic and made me sleepy. lol
good luck but you'll be fine


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

make sure you eat before having it done lol i went for my 1st on an empty tummmy and they made me eat a mince pie before i could have it done, i hate mince pies!!


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Have been told on another forum take sweet food/drink! So Cherry Coke and a lollipop it is 

Picking in your sleep  I am notorious for doing all things i shouldn't in my sleep! (walk, talk, turn my alarm off unknowingly, occassionally lash out etc ) 

I am so excited!:laugh:


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Jeez, I thought I was the only person to turn off their alarm unknowingly in their sleep!! I have to put my alarm clock firmly out of reach since I discovered this!! (learnt the hard way, by being late for work too many times!!) 

Anyway, I digress! The tattoo looks cool! Wow, I'm getting tempted for one myself now...


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

helebelina said:


> Jeez, I thought I was the only person to turn off their alarm unknowingly in their sleep!! I have to put my alarm clock firmly out of reach since I discovered this!! (learnt the hard way, by being late for work too many times!!)
> 
> Anyway, I digress! The tattoo looks cool! Wow, I'm getting tempted for one myself now...


I just thought my alarm wasn't working at night until i was caught doing it!!

If i put alarm out of reaching distance, i just sleep through it  :laugh:


----------



## CavalierClara (Sep 21, 2009)

*Oh let us know how it goes 
Im thinking about getting one when i have the money too*


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

VampiricLust said:


> I just thought my alarm wasn't working at night until i was caught doing it!!
> 
> If i put alarm out of reaching distance, i just sleep through it  :laugh:


Haha!!! Yes, I went through that phase too of thinking it was my alarm clock not working!!! :laugh: Or that I'd just forgotten to set it!!! Until I was told it was me!!! :yikes: Thought I was stupid when I was awake - didn't know it extended to when I was asleep!! Haha!!! 

I had to get an alarm clock capable of waking the dead until I was cured!!!  It was the only way I could get out of bed without going back to sleep!!! And well, what with a cemetery nearby, I didn't want to REALLY wake the dead!! Haha 

Anyway, I digress again!! The tattoo looks cooool!! Bunny coool!!! Will be good to see pics if u can when it's done!!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Oooooh lovely design! i have 2 tattoos its so addictive i want another but cant afford it 
my advice is to eat and drink something before and take a drink in with you. it stings to start with but its kinda nice after a while. the outline is the more stingy part.

i used bepanthen on my tatts to help them heal nicely and try not to pick the scabby bits or scratch it!

Good luck cant wait to see pics


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

ive not had a tattoo ... yet. But i love the design there, it's so purdy!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Aww I love it Kris!! They wouldnt suit me though and im too much of a wimp to have one anyway


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Someone else who likes cherry coke - yay. I llove the stuff and Dr Pepper. The tattoo design is lovely. Hope the tattoo is not too painful.
Jacqui x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

its beautiful! are u having any of it filled in or just outlined? the rabbits bum looks so squidgy! cant wait to see the real thing! hope its goes smoothly! can u not put some local anesthetic on the area first?


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

I am having the bunny shaded, and the cherry blossoms in pink 
The stars will be in yellow ^_^


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

its going to look amazing


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Less than 2 hours!


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

i am sure you'll be fine. make sure u havea good lunch before u go


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Well, it just felt like being scratched with a sharp pen!

Very happy with the result!

I never knew how hard it was to try and get a picture of the back of your shoulder by youself!

So you will have to excuse te dodgy camera work!

Will get a normal pic up when someone comes home!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

wow that looks fantastic!!!


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

WOW!!! That's beautiful!!


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Looks really lovely!!


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

its lovely.  look after it and make sure it heals nicely and the colours will "pop" more once its healled up, its fab


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

deffo get some bepanthan on it to help it heel. you shouldnt get scabs if you put that on it, it heels super quick!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

that's aweseom! how was it? did it hurt?


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

It felt like a sharp pen drawing on me 

Been cleaning with soapy water, rinsing off with cold, towel patting it dry and then applying Bepanthen. Studio told me do this 5 times a day.


----------

